# Golf Cart Storage - S2?



## Mech (May 2, 2012)

2009 IBC

Existing country club building with the basement being used to store and charge golf carts. Do I treat this area as a parking garage and make it S-2?

Thanks,

Mech


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 2, 2012)

I would use S-1. Golf Carts are primarily made of fiberglass, plastic and rubber all flammable products.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 2, 2012)

Based on the hazard, I'm in Mt's camp with the S-1.


----------



## brudgers (May 2, 2012)

Regardless, you have to deal with the hydrogen created by charging lead-acid batteries.


----------



## cda (May 2, 2012)

and all the elctrical for the chargers


----------



## globe trekker (May 2, 2012)

Mac,

Just out of curiosity, ..why are you assigning an Occuopancy Group

to an existing condition?   Also, are there fire rated assemblies,

or other types of approved construction,  above this parking area?

Thanks!


----------



## brudgers (May 2, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> and all the elctrical for the chargers


  Normally 110 for golf carts and not anything unusual.  Explosive lighter than air gasses, on the other hand require some unique considerations.


----------



## Mech (May 3, 2012)

Globe Trekker:  Who's Mac?  I figured you meant me.

I need to create a fire wall between an existing building (S whatever for golf carts, assembly, and business) and the new building.  A & B assemblies require a 3 hr wall, except with type II or V construction.  S-1 requires 3 hrs, S-2 requires 2 hrs.  If the carts are S-2, I can use a 2 hr wall.  If S-1, I need a 3 hr wall.

Sprinklers are not desired; frontage increase does not give me a large enough area.


----------



## globe trekker (May 3, 2012)

Mech,

Sorry for the incorrect spelling! My fingers were not cooperating with

my thoughts very well. Also, thanks for the update on your application.

Us curious minds want to know these things!


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 3, 2012)

B & S-1 do not require a seperation. The A use would only require 1-hour from the B or S-1. How did you get 2 and 3 hour requirements?


----------



## Mech (May 3, 2012)

globe trekker: No problem.  Figured it was a slip of the fingers or something like that.  "Mack? I ain't no Mack! I'm a Peterbuilt!" :lol:  or something like that (from the movie Cars.)

mtlogcabin:  I cannot expand the existing building because the owners do not want to sprinkler the existing and new buildings.  The fire wall lets me create a new building and allows the owner to "add on."


----------



## Mech (May 3, 2012)

Table 503 - Allowable Building Heights and Areas is the problem area.


----------



## cda (May 3, 2012)

accessory use???


----------



## Mech (May 3, 2012)

I doubt it would be an accessory use. The main floor is a pro shop, an office, dining area, kitchen, and a bar. The second floor is storage, probably boxes, papers, files, etc.

I understand that battery charging increases the hazard, especially when there are multiple carts being charged, maybe even all of them simultaneously.

If there is a ventilation system in place, would that make it S-2 instead of S-1?

Time to stir the pot a little.  Using the argument that plastic, fiberglass, and rubber tired golf carts push the use towards / into S-1, would a parking garage (S-2) be increased to S-1 if only Corvettes and other plastic, fiberglass, rubber tired automobiles are placed in the garage?


----------



## Builder Bob (May 3, 2012)

S-2..... If I can have aparking garage full of hybred cars on chargers, hydrogen fueled, and lp fueled vehicles parked in a garage ---- why would I classify a smaller vehicle with less fuel load that a mid-size compact as an S-1 when I can parked these things all over USA in an S-2 parking garage?


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 3, 2012)

> Time to stir the pot a little. Using the argument that plastic, fiberglass, and rubber tired golf carts push the use towards / into S-1, would a parking garage (S-2) be increased to S-1 if only Corvettes and other plastic, fiberglass, rubber tired automobiles are placed in the garage?


The automotive industry is drastically changing how vehichles are made and the materials used. Maybe a code change for classifying parking garages from S-2 to S-1 should be considered.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 3, 2012)

Mech said:
			
		

> 2009 IBCExisting country club building with the basement being used to store and charge golf carts. Do I treat this area as a parking garage and make it S-2?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mech


If you want to call it an S-2 parking garage how will 509 affect the project

406.2.1 Classification.

Parking garages shall be classified as either open, as defined in Section 406.3, or enclosed and shall meet the appropriate criteria in Section 406.4. Also see Section 509 for special provisions for parking garages.


----------



## cda (May 3, 2012)

can it be a "B" motor vehicle showroom/ rental


----------



## Mech (May 3, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> If you want to call it an S-2 parking garage how will 509 affect the project406.2.1 Classification.
> 
> Parking garages shall be classified as either open, as defined in Section 406.3, or enclosed and shall meet the appropriate criteria in Section 406.4. Also see Section 509 for special provisions for parking garages.


Thanks for the idea, but I do not think 509 will have any affect.

509.2 - Horizontal building separation allowance --> Requirements not met to use this.

509.3 - Group S-2 enclosed parking garage with Group S-2 open parking garage above --> No open parking garage above.

509.4 - Parking beneath Group R --> No group R

509.5 Group R-1 and R-2 buildings of Type IIIA construction --> No group R

509.6 Group R-1 and R-2 buildings of Type IIA construction --> No group R

509.7 Open parking garage beneath Groups A, I, B, M and R --> My scenario would be an enclosed parking garage.

509.8 Group B or M with Group S-2 open parking garages --> My scenario would be an enclosed parking garage.

509.9 Multiple buildings above Group S-2 parking garages --> Requirements not met to use this.


----------

